# Free Video Codec Converter



## me2me

I have been searching and searching but I cant find any decent video codec converter that is FREE and by "free" I really mean free. they all are temp free or spy wear or other ****. can you let me know if you have any ideas. 

at the moment I am trying to do mpeg4 to avi but I want flexibility


----------



## Go The Power

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

Two good freeware programs for conversion is:
*Auto Gordian knot*
*Gui4ffmpeg*
(Just click on the blue link)


----------



## Inactive

virtualdub should be able to convert the videos.


----------



## me2me

Thanks guys and I am glad that I have found this resource!


----------



## Inactive

we do try to provide assistance with all threads. post back with any further questions.


----------



## Kalim

There are quite a few, VIDEOzilla is one, Virtual Dub mentioned above by freddy is pretty nifty allowing a lot more than just conversion, Cucusoft Video Converter is another that works even with the free version, STOIK Video Converter 2 is another, and SUPER © v2007 is another one that allows many conversions. :wink:


----------



## pasim

I use VidCrop. A great program for any editing task.


----------



## pasim

EDIT:

yes VidCROP is not free,
but has trial version
which is full & without any time & quality limitation


----------



## Guest

pasim said:


> EDIT:
> 
> yes VidCROP is not free,
> but has trial version
> which is full & without any time & quality limitation


Yeah I know this prog,and think that it is not very expensive because quality is great:hippy:


----------



## catandmouse

me2me said:


> I have been searching and searching but I cant find any decent video codec converter that is FREE and by "free" I really mean free. they all are temp free or spy wear or other ****. can you let me know if you have any ideas.
> 
> at the moment I am trying to do mpeg4 to avi but I want flexibility


Now I don't use free ones, for the quality is not very good, just for flash to video converter, when I use free ones, the audio and video is asychronous, when I tried my SWF to Video converter, I have not met a problem with my flash files, and it provides more functions.

If you have any good quality free programs, tell me here.


----------

